# Top 5 Dòng Nệm Nên Mua Trong Năm 2019



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (3/5/19)

Trước sự đang dạng về kiểu dáng, các dòng nệm trên thị trường hiện nay sẽ thật khó khăn cho người tiêu dùng khi đưa ra quyết định mua nệm nào thích hợp cho bản thân cũng như gia đình mình sử dụng.

Bài viết Top 5 Dòng Nệm Nên Mua Trong Năm 2019 sau đây của TATANA sẽ chắt lọc ra 5 “gương mặt” nệm sáng giá trong vô vàng những dòng nệm trên thị trường hiện nay. Tham khảo ngay để chọn được cho gia đình một tấm nệm thật thích hợp, mang lại những giấc ngủ thật ngon bạn nhé!

*1. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên:*

*Nệm cao su thiên nhiên*: là dòng nệm được làm từ nguyên liệu 100% cao su thô tự nhiên, trải qua quá trình xử lý cho ra những tấm nệm cao su thiên nhiên nguyên tấm, đảm bảo cấu trúc cao su cũng như độ bền, không có tình trạng nệm bị hở keo.





_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA ứng dụng công nghệ vải 4D Spacer với hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí mang lại cảm giác thông thoáng và mát mẻ._​
*Ưu điểm:*
+ Độ đàn hồi, khả năng nâng đỡ cao: mang theo những đặc trưng của cao su tự nhiên, nệm cao su thiên nhiên có độ đàn hồi tuyệt đối và hoàn hảo, nâng đỡ từng đường cong theo từng chuyển động của cơ thể khi ngủ. Đảm bảo an toàn cho hệ cột sống của người sử dụng.

+ Độ bền cao: nệm được sản xuất thành tấm nguyên khối, không cắt ghép do đó bạn có thể yên tâm sẽ không xảy ra tình trạng bị hở hay bong keo. Bên cạnh đó, các đặc tính của cao su tự nhiên sẽ đảm bảo độ bền của nệm, thường từ 15-20 năm.

+ Kháng khuẩn, thân thiện với người sử dụng: với đặc trưng nguyên liệu từ thiên nhiên do đó nệm cao su thiên nhiên có được độ kháng khuẩn tuyệt đối, an toàn với người sử dụng, đặc biệt với những người có làn da nhạy cảm. Đặc biệt, nệm vô cùng an toàn với môi trường tự nhiên nhờ khả năng phân hủy được của nguyên liệu thiên nhiên.

*Nhược điểm: *
+ Do sản xuất từ 100% cao su tự nhiên nên đệm khá nặng và trong thời gian đầu sử dụng sẽ có mùi cao su.

+ Đệm cao su tự nhiên có giá thành khá cao, cao hơn so với đệm cao su nhân tạo.

*2. Nệm cao su nhân tạo:*

*Nệm cao su nhân tạo:* được sản xuất theo công nghệ cải tiến hiện đại với độ êm vượt trội, nâng đỡ tuyệt đối cùng thiết kế trẻ trung, sang trọng mang đến những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời cho giấc ngủ của bạn. Cấu trúc hình học của chất liệu polyurethane dạng bọt khí hở đem đến một ưu điểm là duy trì sự cân bằng nhiệt với môi trường bên ngoài đặc biệt phù hợp với những nơi có khí hậu nóng như ở Việt Nam. Nhờ đó bạn sẽ có được những giấc ngủ thật ngon mà không lo thức giấc vì quá nóng vào những ngày hè





_Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA ứng dụng công nghệ vải 4D Spacer với hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí mang lại cảm giác thông thoáng và mát mẻ._​
*Ưu điểm:*
+ Nệm cao su nhân tạo có ưu điểm về độ bền cao và giá thành khá rẻ. Bên cạnh đó, chất lượng của đệm cao su nhân tạo cũng có tính đàn hồi cao, khả năng nâng đỡ và bảo vệ cột sống tốt. Về trọng lượng thì đệm cao su nhân tạo nhẹ hơn so với nệm cao su thiên nhiên.

+ Nệm cao su nhân tạo ngày càng được sử dụng phổ biến với mẫu mã đa dạng và một giá thành hết sức tốt.

*Nhược điểm*:
+ Mặc dù các sản phẩm đệm cao su nhân tạo đạt tiêu chuẩn khá an toàn cho người sử dụng nhưng do sử dụng chất liệu nhân tạo nên về độ thân thiện với môi trường sẽ bị hạn chế hơn nệm cao su thiên nhiên.

+ Tuy nhiên vẫn còn tồn tại rất nhiều sản phẩm nệm cao su nhân tạo kém chất lượng trên thị trường vì vậy bạn cần đến những cơ sở, đại lý uy tín để mua hàng, tránh mua phải hàng kém chất lượng gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe.

*3. Nệm cao su tổng hợp:*

*Nệm cao su tổng hợp*: được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu tổng hợp cao cấp theo dây chuyền công nghệ tiên tiến hiện đại, giữ được các tính chất tương tự với nệm cao su tự nhiên: độ đàn hồi, êm ái, độ bền cao, nâng đỡ và bảo vệ cơ thể tốt, độ bền cao không bị xẹp lún sau thời gian dài sử dụng.





_Nệm cao su tổng hợp TATANA ứng dụng công nghệ vải 4D Spacer với hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí mang lại cảm giác thông thoáng và mát mẻ cùng thiết kế gấp 3 vô cùng tiện lợi._​

*Ưu điểm:*
+ Những chiếc nệm chất lượng có khả năng siêu đàn hồi, bền bỉ, không bị xẹp lún.

+ Giá thành rẻ hơn so với 2 dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên và nhân tạo, giao động từ 1.600.000-2.500.000đ tùy theo kích thước nệm.

*Nhược điểm:* Khi vào mùa hè nóng bức thì dễ gây ra tình trạng hầm nóng lưng.
*4. Nệm bông ép:*

*Nệm bông ép: *được làm từ các sợi bông cao cấp (Polyester) cùng keo kết dính, sản xuất theo công nghệ tiên tiến được ép cách nhiệt tinh tế tạo thành khối nệm ép chặt mang đến bề mặt nệm vững chắc, độ đàn hồi vừa phải giúp giữ nguyên độ cứng vốn có của nệm bông ép nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu. Nệm có độ thoáng khí cao, thoáng mát và kháng khuẩn, đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe cho người sử dụng bởi sợi Polyester nên không gây dị ứng hay kích ứng da , mang đến cho bạn giấc ngủ ngon hơn.





_Nệm bông ép TATANA ứng dụng công nghệ vải 3D với hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí mang lại cảm giác thông thoáng và mát mẻ._​
*Ưu điểm:*
+ Người dùng sẽ không cảm thấy quá bồng bềnh như nệm cao su tự nhiên, do đó sẽ phù hợp với những người thích nệm không quá mềm mại, đặc biệt là người tiêu dùng Việt bởi thói quen nằm chiếu từ xưa.

+ Giúp khung xương thẳng, không gây đau lưng và không làm tổn thương cột sống bởi độ đàn hồi khá thấp so với nệm lò xo hay nệm cao su nhờ vào đặt tính nệm được làm từ các sợi bông.

+ Độ bền cao nhờ các xơ bông trong lõi nệm được ép cách nhiệt.

+ Lõi nệm bằng các sợi bông nên không gây kích ứng hay dị ứng da, do đó rất an toàn và thân thiện với người sử dụng.

+ Thiết kế gấp 3 tấm tiện lợi, phù hợp với thực trạng thiếu không gian sống tại các thành phố lớn hiện nay.

+ Giá cả hợp lý, rẻ hơn nhiều so với nệm lò xo hay nệm cao su, phù hợp với phần lớn người tiêu dùng có mức thu nhập không cao ở Việt Nam hiện nay.

*Nhược điểm: *
+ Nệm có độ đàn hồi thấp và cứng, tuy tốt cho khung xương nhưng xét về độ êm ái và thoải mái lại không bằng nệm cao su hay nệm lò xo.

+ Dễ bị sụt lún và nhanh hư hỏng nếu bạn mua phải nệm kém chất lượng.

+ Được sử dụng phổ biến, nhu cầu cao do đó có nhiều hàng giả hàng nhái kém chất lượng lưu hành trên thị trường.

+ Dễ bị bám mùi khi trẻ em tè lên nệm, hoặc các chất có mùi nặng (nước nắm,…) do đó bạn nên hạn chế ăn uống trên nệm.

*5. Nệm lò xo:*

*Nệm lò xo:* với kết cấu lò xo giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể hoàn hảo theo từng bộ phận cơ thể giúp cho xương sống luôn thẳng trong lúc ngủ mang đến sự sảng khoái cao nhất, mang đến giấc ngủ ngon và sâu hơn. Nệm lò xo còn có khả năng tách chuyển động giúp giảm sự chuyển động trên bề mặt nệm, tránh được những lay động khi trở mình, lò xo chịu lực giúp tăng cường khả năng chịu lực ở những phần trọng yếu. Lớp cao su nhân tạo có tỉ trọng cao giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể hoàn hảo, tạo cảm giác êm ái khi tiếp xúc, lớp vải nỉ có tác dụng hút ẩm, chống xẹp lún cho tấm nệm lò xo.






_Nệm lò xo TATANA ứng dụng công nghệ vải 4D Spacer với hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí mang lại cảm giác thông thoáng và mát mẻ cùng thiết kế gấp 3 vô cùng tiện lợi cùng lớp đệm lót dày dặn mang lại cảm giác êm ái cho người nằm._​
*Ưu điểm: *
+ Đặc điểm của loại nệm này là giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể hoàn hảo, phân tán áp lực tác động lên cơ thể, giúp cho xương sống luôn thẳng trong lúc ngủ mang đến cho người nằm giấc ngủ ngon và sâu hơn.

+ Nệm lò xo hỗ trợ tốt cho những người có tiền sử các bệnh về cột sống hoặc thoát vị đĩa đệm.

+ Nệm lò xo túi độc lập còn có khả năng tránh được những lay động khi trở mình, giúp cho việc trở mình không ảnh hưởng đến người bên cạnh.

+ Các loại nệm lò xo còn có thêm lớp pillow top, quilting trên mặt nệm tạo cảm giác êm ái khi tiếp xúc, hỗ trợ nâng đỡ cơ thể hoàn hảo

*Nhược điểm:*
+ Nệm lò xo khá cồng kềnh và nặng, gây khó khăn trong quá trình vận chuyển và khó vệ sinh

+ Cần chọn loại có thương hiệu và độ bền cao vì nệm lò xo kém chất lượng dễ gây ra tiếng động, đến lúc bị rão lò xo sẽ gây khó chịu cho người nằm.


----------

